# Selene Boots



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't know about her boots exactly, but if you look on ebay for "renaissance boots" you might get lucky. I ordered a pair from "Hot Sexy Wear" (ack) for under $50. Flat heel, thigh high (if you have average/small thighs).

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

The boots the was wearing in the movie came from Hot Topic. I am not sure if they still have them or not but you may find some you like on here:

http://www.hottopic.com

I LIVE in this store. 

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

You could try www.goodgoth.com they have some really cool boots



The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

If ignorance is bliss, you must be ecstatic!


TheHalloweenQn


----------

